# ExoTerra waterfall issues



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

Bought a medium sized version for my Cresties viv. Worked great for a month and now I hardly bother pluggin it in. I think the pupmp gets blocked quickly, so I woindered if anyone has changed it out for a better one ?

Any ideas ?


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

I found this also with the exo waterfalls. They are awful.

I have the repti-zoo Repti-Rapids now.

It's a better design as the water chamber is separate, so less change of nasties getting into it. It also has a sponge filter to help with keeping the water a little cleaner.

It also doesnt leak all over the place.

Down side - It's blooming expensive


----------

